

Dmr's home page - geoka9
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/

======
aes
As site seems to be down, here's google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/)

------
Mithrandir
Here's his bio which is, as he puts it, 'in first person instead of obituary
style.'

<http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/bigbio1st.html>

------
wyclif
Someone at Bell Labs needs to jump on this.

